# Hey black nailed pup parents....



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

For those of you who groom and/or nail trim what's the best way to approach a black nailed pup? Tim has a combo of white and black nails, Mae's are all black. I trim my cat's nails every couple weeks but my pup's nails are done by the groomer when I take them in. In preparation for grooming myself what's the best way to know where to trim black nailed dogs? Do most of you use a grinder or snipper? I'm slowly acquiring all my supplies and will be phasing Mae out of going to the groomer since I'm keeping her long and don't feel paying the same price as Tim is quite worth it since she only gets a bath, paw/pad trim, sani clean up and nail clip.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler has both black and white nails. On the black, I would clip a little at a time until you notice a white dot in the center. I believe that is equivalent to seeing the quick that is readily visible with the white nails. I use clippers and am still, after all these years, afraid of those black nails. Now that Tyler doesn't go to the groomer anymore, I have the PT do his nails for me when we take him back to the rehab facility in order for him to socialize with his "buddies". Good luck. I still find it nerve wrecking and the only thing I dread doing for him or to him, as the case may be.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

We groom Havee, brush, comb, bathe, and trim but I am chicken to cut his nails!!! I take him to the vet monthly for his nails to be clipped. I so wish I could do it though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> For those of you who groom and/or nail trim what's the best way to approach a black nailed pup?


With a tranquilizer for me and anesthesia for him!ound:

Sorry, couldn't resist. Kodi is so well trained in many ways, and I am pretty competent with the grooming stuff. But I am a nail clipping failure. After MONTHS of trying, gently, with lots of cookies, TONS of praise, one nail at a time, and ALWAYS ending up with me in a muck sweat, with a stressed, panting dog, and usually one nail out of the group quicked, I've cried Uncle, given up, thrown in the towel.

We go to the groomer for nail trims. He is PERFECT for her.:frusty: But of course, she is MUCH faster and more experienced with it too.

Since she doesn't charge much for a "full sani & pedi", I have her trim his feet at the same time. I CAN do the hair part, but she does a prettier job of his feet.

Sorry, I know that was no help at all, but in the interest of full disclosure&#8230; :laugh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> I'm slowly acquiring all my supplies and will be phasing Mae out of going to the groomer since I'm keeping her long and don't feel paying the same price as Tim is quite worth it since she only gets a bath, paw/pad trim, sani clean up and nail clip.


Are you SURE the groomer would charge you the same amount? Mine doesn't!!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

krandall said:


> Are you SURE the groomer would charge you the same amount? Mine doesn't!!!


I'm not sure if she would charge me the full amount but I also don't want to keep her there as long as I do now if she's only going to get a nail trim.

I'm willing to give it a try and I'm super fast clipping the cat's nails, so maybe that practice will help. I'm also thinking that they should be trimmed more frequently then every 4-5 weeks that I'm doing now.

So, no one out there uses a grinder? I use a clipper on my cats so I might just purchase one of those to start since that's what I'm used to.

Hopefully it's not a bad sign that those of you who replied don't trim nails. :laugh:

Come on nail trimmers.... tell me it's not that bad!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I take Riley to the groomer's for nails. They prefer I come in the early afternoon as I guess that's their down time. I bring him in, they clip, we go home. He's perfect for them. Either 5 dollars or 10 dollars depending who's there. Definitely worth it. I do all other grooming myself.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Millie has all black nails and I'm scared to do them. My groomer let's you walk in for nail trims and charges $7. I really wish I could do them myself also. I'm following this thread to see what people say.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

This was a good video but it didn't make me more brave.


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

I do all three of my dogs nails (sheltie, pom, and hav). I use clippers and take a little off at a time and do them every two weeks. I still hold my breath on the black nails, but (knock on wood) so far have not hit the quick on any of them! I think after a while you kind of get used to where they should be cut and get a little more confidence. Just go slow and take a little at a time.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I’m terrible at trimming their nails; I think I do it every 4-6 weeks. 

Vino has all black while Canela has both black and white. Its sooo easy on the white nails. I use clippers with them, I just clip a little at time. I don’t want to traumatize them.

I know I read on separate post but there are bout 2 or 3 others on the forum who use a dremmel. I will try to find the post. 

On the Vizslas, I’m the completely opposite with them. I use the dremmel every 2 weeks on them – no hesitation and no fear on my part or them. It only took two sitting for them to get use it with a lot breaks and a lot of liverwurst as treats. That’s the ONLY treat I use when cutting their nails. 

I don’t take them to groomers to cut their nails. Canela and Hunter both had REAL BAD experience at the same place and same day, I pick them up and both were just bleeding and the people didn’t even notice it! Getting mad just thinking about now!! A white dog with a bloody paw – really – you don’t see that!! :rant: Ugh so mad when I saw it. My poor baby. Hunter was whining – which he never does, he’s the quiet one but again I had to point it out to them. Anyhow, b/c of that incident Canela is VERY sensitive with her nails. Thats when I dedcide to use the dremmela and cut their nails. Never again will I let a groomer do it. I don't want to chance it. The only problem with me doing it I’m too much of a scary-cat to use the dremmel on the Vino and Canela, thats why i use the clippers. Scared their hair will get caught in it. I really hate that I haven’t been as patient with them and take my time like I did with the big dogs. Thanks for reminding me I need to do it.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

I do Manny's nails. I just take off a little at a time on the black nails. He's really fairly good about having them done but I've dealt with dogs in the past who hated nail trimming so I made a point of handling his feet from the day he came home. I rub and massage his feet when he's sitting in my lap or lounging next to me so he's used to having them handled. Now that he's going to the groomer I'm going to let her do it with touch ups in between by me. My trim jobs don't look as neat as the groomers. I use clippers. 

My groomer charges less for bath, blow dry/blowout, paw/pad trim, sani clean up, nail clip, anal glands and ears than she does for a full cut. 
__________________


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Rory has all black nails and I approached the task with great trepidation after having a German Shepherd I use to wrestle with at nail time. Since I first got Rory I would constantly and randomly play with her paws, when watching tv or doing almost anything. I'd take the end of her nail between two of my own and apply pressure as a clipper might.

When I finally worked up the courage to do it, I was a little jumpy and started clipping the teensiest bit, but then worked up to the point where I could judge by the grey 'core'.

And if you know anything about my Havanese experience you know I buy and try most things out. I did buy a grinder, and went through about two weeks of getting her accustomed to the sound and vibration. In the end I find using clippers is just way faster and easier.

I bought these from Amazon http://amzn.com/B001MUPHX2 for under $9 delivered and have been very pleased. They're easy to use. They're not groomer-grade and I don't think they'll stay sharp for more than a year or two but I'm ok with that.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

May be a little off topic but since we're talking about cost of minimal services vs. full hair cut I'm curious what grooming charges run in other areas. The groomer I chose charges $32 for the bath/dry/comb out/nails/anal glands/ears verses $40 for a full cut (think it was $40). It was higher than quoted prices from other groomers but they charged an extra $8 to $10 for expedited service. She doesn't charge me extra for a drop-off and pickup within a couple of hours so she was cheaper in the long run. I don't want him to sit there half the day and be caged for hours while they to do other dogs. 

I told her that if she had to listen to him whining, crying, moaning and barking for hours because he was caged that she'd probably pay me to pick him up early! lol


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Jen, here's the other post about dremmels: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=72146

DawnH, another post about g-prices: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=44201


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Deacon Blues said:


> In the end I find using clippers is just way faster and easier.
> 
> I bought these from Amazon http://amzn.com/B001MUPHX2 for under $9 delivered and have been very pleased. They're easy to use. They're not groomer-grade and I don't think they'll stay sharp for more than a year or two but I'm ok with that.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking especially since I'm used to clippers. I LOVE Amazon. I actually signed up for Amazon Prime which I highly recommend especially if you're paying for a Netflix membership. Most of the time, depending when I order, I get next day. I'm going to start looking.



DawnH said:


> May be a little off topic but since we're talking about cost of minimal services vs. full hair cut I'm curious what grooming charges run in other areas. The groomer I chose charges $32 for the bath/dry/comb out/nails/anal glands/ears verses $40 for a full cut (think it was $40).


That's a bargain, you don't want to know what I pay. :redface:



BFrancs said:


> Jen, here's the other post about dremmels: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=72146
> 
> DawnH, another post about g-prices: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=44201


Awesome, thanks!!!


----------



## Serenissima (Feb 26, 2014)

Simcoe has a mixture of black and white on all paws. I kept birds, large and small, for my entire childhood until I left for school, so I think compared to clipping them, Simcoe is no challenge! I clip the white ones first, then use the amount clipped on them as a guide for the black ones. I tend to clip the white ones with one deeper cut, then go a bit shallower on her black ones and do them bit by bit.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have always done my dogs nails. I have used dog nail clippers, dog nail scissors a Dremel, and mostly recently an Andis nail grinder. I love the Andis grinder. It is quieter by far than the Dremel and will automatically shut off if the hair gets caught. With Leo I grind his nails immediately after bathing him each week when his hair is still very wet. This makes it easier to prevent the hair from getting caught in the grinder. Because I do his nails every week I only have to take off a little each week which makes the process more tolerable for both of us. I put Leo on the grooming table with the grooming slip on and a towel wrapped loosely around him. I take one paw out of the towel at a time and smooth the wet hair back from the nails and grind them lightly with the grinder. You can take just a bit off at a time. Go slowly til you both get use to it.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I do okay on their regular nails but Jack has curlicue dewclaws. I have the worst time get my clippers on them. I once got them stuck and had a mild panic attack for a couple of seconds. Does anyone else have problems with dewclaws?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

morriscsps said:


> I do okay on their regular nails but Jack has curlicue dewclaws. I have the worst time get my clippers on them. I once got them stuck and had a mild panic attack for a couple of seconds. Does anyone else have problems with dewclaws?


Oh, yes. Tyler has those same curlicue dewclaws and I won't even attempt them. I've always had the groomer do it for me. Nails are intimidating enough without those.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am embarrassed to say I have brought Jack to the vet's just to have them clip those two nails. :redface:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bella and Fred both have black nails. I just use the scissor type clippers. I cut them every 2 weeks.... I just take a wee bit. I'm so afraid to cut the quick. Bella is 9 1/2 and Fred 8 1/2, I've only cut the quick 2 times. Not a bad track record


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

so today I finally got the courage use the dremmel on Canela - she took it like a Pro! So proud of her. 

First I started with the clippers trimming off the hair in-between the paws and them did the nails - not sure if she even noticed I switch tools. I had her on her back laying on the table, she is good for not moving around. I'm very happy, Dremmel is soooo much easier them the scissors. 

Okay about to go try it on Vino - don't think I'll get the same results but I'll keep you posted. he's still can't sit still during a regular 5 minute combing.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Just as I expected - Vino wasn't too happy with dremmel. He only let me do one paw and then won't sit still. I had to ask DH to come help me. Again, went a lot smoother then the scissors.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

So funny I have the opposite, Timmy would be my complainer and I'm sure it wouldn't phase Mae. We have been dealing with sap on Miss Mae's feet today. :frusty: She came running in today with leaves, sticks, vines, you name it all stuck to her little front feet they looked huge from a distance running in. It was kind of funny but not easy to get rid of. I wiped some olive oil on and did a comb out then did a foot bath waited to dry and did another comb out. It's raining like crazy here now so I think I'm going to wait and see how it came out tomorrow. I'm happy the sap is on her feet and not Timmy's, phew, thankful for the little things.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

jabojenny said:


> I'm not sure if she would charge me the full amount but I also don't want to keep her there as long as I do now if she's only going to get a nail trim.
> 
> I'm willing to give it a try and I'm super fast clipping the cat's nails, so maybe that practice will help. I'm also thinking that they should be trimmed more frequently then every 4-5 weeks that I'm doing now.
> 
> ...


 I haven't read all the posts. But I was a nail tech for 10 years and I have experience with drills. I wouldn't use on on my dogs. the friction causes heat and it really hurts if you hold it on the nail bed to long. Try one on your own nail and see how it feels. Another problem is her hair could get caught in the dremel. Their is a natural curve in the dogs nail bed and a slight ridge under it . Try to feel for it. That's where you are suppose to cut to.( Just above it ) Maddie has black nails and she wont let me even try. I don't like holding her down while she is pupping away. So I spend $15 once a mo to have someone else do it. I have found that even paying for it they don't cut enough. I was at the vets and payed the tech to cut maddies nails and I told the vet no one cuts them short enough she looked at what the tech had done and agreed. She then cut them again. Poor Maddie probably hated me for two pedicures in one day. If you can Get Mae to stay still you will be fine doing them yourself. I cut Zoeys nails.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

BFrancs said:


> I'm terrible at trimming their nails; I think I do it every 4-6 weeks.
> 
> Vino has all black while Canela has both black and white. Its sooo easy on the white nails. I use clippers with them, I just clip a little at time. I don't want to traumatize them.
> 
> ...


 I just read you have good success with the dremel on your larger dogs? I have read that people use old nylons and poke the nails threw so the hair wont get caught in the wheel. Does that make sense.


----------



## scraps (Dec 8, 2009)

I had a very bad (bloody) experience with nail clippers after years of using them. I immediately switched to a grinder and would never go back to clippers. It only took a few tries with treats to get both of my boys used to the grinder. I do them every week and am able to keep their nails nice and short. BTW, the only thing that would stop the bleeding was to plunge the foot into a small dish of all purpose flour. It was a caked mess but at least it worked.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

*Dremel Recommendation*

I need some help. My Peticure's battery has died (I have the cordless one) and I cant buy a replacement battery b/c the company is out of business and no one online sells the battery by itself. I could buy a brand new peticure but I rather go with something more reliable. We were very happy with the peticure until it died almost a year the day (29 Aug). So now I have buy a new dremel. Of the three dogs, Vino is the one that is still not use to it. He hates the noise or vibration, not sure. Can anyone recommend one with a guard or at least one that quiet but still has some oomph to it for the bigger dogs nails.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

jabojenny said:


> So, no one out there uses a grinder? I use a clipper on my cats so I might just purchase one of those to start since that's what I'm used
> 
> I use an Andis nail grinder on Leo and my big dogs. I love it! Leo's nails are white but both big dogs have black nails. This nail grinder in quiet and stops instantly if it catches hair. I do Leo's nail as soon as I bath him while his hair is still really wet because it makes it much easier to hold the hair back with the hand that holds the paw so that the other hand can manage the grinder. The grinder has two speeds. I prefer the faster speed but you could use the slower one while you and you pups were getting use to the grinder. I put Leo on the grooming table with the grooming slip on and since he's all wet I keep the towel draped over him. I take one paw at a time out of the towel, grind the nails and the let the paw go. I do this every week when he gets his bath. This gives both of us lots of opportunities to practice and means that I only have to take off a little each week. Leo has gotten very use to having his nails done and he doesn't wiggle or object in any way. When I began while he was fairly young I had an old Dremel tool that I used. It was much louder. I initially just touched the grinder briefly to a couple of nails then very slowly could do one paw at a session, finally then all the paws. You can grind the nail short enough to quick the dog but I haven't done so in many, many years. I have never done so with Leo which is one reason he tolerates the process as well as he does. I find that I like a nail grinder even better for my big dogs because of their black nails. Just take the nail back to the point that the nail starts to curve. I know if you google dog nail grinding or dog nail trimming you should be able to find drawings that will help you know what part of the nail to trim or grind. Like any thing else that's new and different for the dogs just go slow and praise acceptance.


----------

